# How long to Restore Disk to a Single Volume



## lorewren (Jan 7, 2003)

Curious about the length of time to restore disc to single volume unsing Boot Camp assistant. Disc is 1TB on a iMac - Mountian Lion OS.

Its been barber polling for about 2.5 hrs now.

Cheers E.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

That seems way way to long. I deleted an 80 gig boot camp partition with the boot camp assistant app. I dont know how long it took, but I know it was no where near that long. How big was the partition?


----------



## lorewren (Jan 7, 2003)

*Issue resolved*

I quit and restarted and repeated and it took about 10 mins. Thanks. 
FYI partition was 50 GB


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

lorewren said:


> I quit and restarted and repeated and it took about 10 mins. Thanks.
> FYI partition was 50 GB


I have to boot into restore mode and run disk utility to repair the hard drive many many times on my iMac after deleting the bootcamp partition. Was doing some tests and I ended up installing and uninstalling about 4 or 5 times. Every time I had to boot off a disc, run disc utilities and repair. Was fine after that. You might want to check out the drive make sure everything is ok as well.


----------

